# info



## CAI (Jul 14, 2004)

*Intake & Tranny info*

"I have the B13 sentra 1.6l i got 2 question which intake would yall
recommend the hotshot CAI or the Place racing CAI and do these have an air
bypass valve my other question is how would u convert it from a automatic
to a manuel trans. and what parts do i need and how hard is it if anyone knows email it to me at [email protected]


----------



## 93blackSER (Feb 1, 2003)

hey dumbass. try putting this in the right section. this is the 240 section, not the sentra section.


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

93blackSER said:


> hey dumbass. try putting this in the right section. this is the 240 section, not the sentra section.


----------



## CAI (Jul 14, 2004)

*lol*



93blackSER said:


> hey dumbass. try putting this in the right section. this is the 240 section, not the sentra section.


well i didnt fucking know that pessant


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

CAI said:


> "I have the B13 sentra 1.6l i got 2 question which intake would yall
> recommend the hotshot CAI or the Place racing CAI and do these have an air
> bypass valve my other question is how would u convert it from a automatic
> to a manuel trans. and what parts do i need and how hard is it if anyone knows email it to me at [email protected]


http://www.nissanforums.com/showthread.php?t=33493

http://www.nissanforums.com/showthread.php?t=26197

MOST OF ALL!!!!!!!


----------



## 93blackSER (Feb 1, 2003)

CAI said:


> well i didnt fucking know that pessant


use some fucking common sense then.


----------

